

Representing generalization: Classes vs. Prototypes - sebastianconcpt
http://citeseer.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.48.69&rep=rep1&type=pdf

======
sebastianconcpt
Biological systems seems to use prototypical and suggest that classes are just
our biased world view.

Natural Selection could easily "have a different opinion" about that view.

So if you are more into biomimicry on software, then prototypical computing
seems to be a more natural fit. Because it seems to have less impedance
mismatch among objects in the system and the artificial model done on
sowftware.

